
America's New Energy Coast - hourislate
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a26815024/texas-energy-coast-lng-natural-gas/
======
tomohawk
The ironic thing is that the US East Coast remains dependent on Middle East
crude because thats what the refineries there can deal with.

These big tankers could move the LNG to the East Coast, but that is prohibited
by law.

